# Ayuda con convertidor de código gray de 8bits



## BRYSHARDS (Oct 25, 2007)

Alguien que me pueda ayudar, estudio ingenieria, pero no se mucho de electronica, y me encargaron un trabajo, alguien puede decirme donde puedo encontrar información de como hacer el convertidor de codigo gray, gracias 

estas son algnas de las caracteristicas

Implementar físicamente el convertidor de código gray de 8 bits 
 Entradas con microinterruptores.
- La respuesta ponerla en led, 
- Circuito combinacional, 
- Circuito secuencial




			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado


----------



## ciri (Oct 25, 2007)

Creo que hay integrados que ejecutan el código de gray!.

Voy a buscar si encuentro chiflo!:!

PD: hay integrados para todo.


----------

